# Most overrated and most underrated manga series ?



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Which manga you consider the most overrated and which the most underrated...
Most Overrated - FMA
Most Underrated - Cage of Eden, Break Blade, Skip Beat.

Bring it on


----------



## Wade (Apr 4, 2011)

Most overrated : Jojo's Bizarre adventure
Most underrated : Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 4, 2011)

Most Overrated: Yo momma
Most Underrated: Iron Man anime


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2011)

Most Overrated: Anything by Shakespeare

Underrated: yo momma


----------



## Fran (Apr 4, 2011)

Most Overrated: My Neighbour Pedero

Most Underrated: Yo mamma


----------



## Sferr (Apr 4, 2011)

Most underrated is definitely Mx0. Sadly, it was underrated even by the magazine, where it was published.


----------



## Fran (Apr 4, 2011)

To Love Ru is super interesting.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 4, 2011)

To Love Ru is very underrated imo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2011)

most underrated: naruto
most overrated: naruto


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2011)

8 said:


> most underrated: naruto
> most overrated: naruto



This is quite amusing because you have put the same thing as an answer to both. Oh what fun.


----------



## Sferr (Apr 4, 2011)

To Love Ru is overrated. 
To Love Ru: Darkness is not


----------



## Smoke (Apr 4, 2011)

Over rated: Berserk/HXH

Under rated: Anything can go here


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Apr 4, 2011)

toriko underrated its the #2 shounen behind one piece


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 5, 2011)

Overrated: naruto 
Underrated: Negima


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 5, 2011)

Shounen:

Overrated: Naruto
Underrated: Fairy Tale maybe?

Shoujo:

Overrated: Kimi ni Todoke, Vampire Knight
Underrated: Please Save my Earth (though it's almost josei, imo), Skip Beat

Seinen:

Overrated: Battle Royale
Underrated: Billy Bat

Josei:

Overrated: Midnight Secretary
Underrated: Mars


----------



## urca (Apr 5, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Overrated: naruto
> Underrated: Negima


 This.
10char


----------



## Neelon (Apr 5, 2011)

Who overrates Naruto these days again?

most overrated: one piece no contest.
most underrated: Baki the son of ogre or Negima I would say


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to add Rurouni Kenshin and Dragonball to the overrated series...


----------



## valerian (Apr 5, 2011)

Overrated: Dragonball


----------



## Dei (Apr 5, 2011)

Most overated: One Piece
Most Unerated: Alive the Final Evolution


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 5, 2011)

Overrated: Naruto (not by a lot of people on this forum, but by people in general)
Underrated: Hajime No Ippo


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2011)

Who underrates Fairy Tail? It ain't underrated, it's probably more the opposite.


Overrated : Toriko (Cross Epoch made me read 20 chapters. Bleurgh)
Underrated: Negima, Skip Beat


----------



## Gain (Apr 5, 2011)

overrated: manga that everyone else likes
underrated: manga that i like


----------



## Blinky (Apr 5, 2011)

overrated: manga that i like 
underrated: manga that everyone else likes


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2011)

Overrated: Fairy Fail
Underrated: Dragon Ball


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

overrated -One Piece
underrated- dgrayman


----------



## Gain (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry guys but this thread ended after Blinky's post mm'k


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 5, 2011)

*Overrated:*

Bleach
Naruto
One Piece

*Underrated:*

Negima
Anything by Naoki Urasawa
Bastard!!
JJBA
Seinen in general :/
Trinity Blood
Pokemon Special

the list goes on


----------



## Proxy (Apr 5, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Overrated: Fairy Fail
> Underrated: Dragon Ball



Dragon Ball is underrated?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

I laugh whenever someone asks what is the most "underrated", because it's probably something none of us have ever heard of


----------



## Blinky (Apr 5, 2011)

Like Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa  

Although I don't expect most people to like that.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 5, 2011)

the most underrated manga ever is...

...well, I won't tell you. You probably never heard of it anyways.


----------



## MdB (Apr 5, 2011)

This thread is dumb, and so is the original poster.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Apr 5, 2011)

Most Over rated= Fairy Tail, HSDK

Most Under rated= 07 Ghost, Pandora Hearts, Holyland


----------



## p-lou (Apr 5, 2011)

MdB said:


> This thread is dumb, and so is the original poster.



im dumb too


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 5, 2011)

Valerian said:


> Overrated: Dragonball



this. Naruto is also pretty overrated, but whatever.


----------



## Judas (Apr 6, 2011)

Overrated: The HST in general

Underrated:Yureka


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 6, 2011)

MdB said:


> This thread is dumb, and so is the original poster.



You are dumb


----------



## ryz (Apr 6, 2011)

Over Rated: One Piece

Under Rated: Kekkaishi


----------



## Chrno (Apr 7, 2011)

Most over rated manga in history: Bleach
Over rated in general: Toriko
Under rated: D.gray man
Somewhat very under rated and extremely good: Negima.


----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Overrated: One Piece

Underrated: Jo Jo's bizarre adventure <----- it hasn't even gotten a proper anime adaption yet.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 7, 2011)

*Overrated:*

JJBA: Great moments followed by hundreds of chapters of mediocrity. I cringe when people call OP overrated, and then suggest i go read JJBA...As an ability shounen, i'd take HxH 10 times out of 10.

SAO: Mediocre, but with a good ending.

Vagabond: Character driven, but tediously boring at times. Still have respect for it though.

Claymore: Seriously this manga is all pretty pictures, no content.

Dragonball: The mother of all overrated. 

*Underrated:*

can't think of anything. Maybe Hajime no Ippo?

Also, HxH. For all its faults (togashi being a horrible cock sucker) i still know a lot of people who haven't read it.


----------



## Syed (Apr 8, 2011)

KidTony said:


> *Overrated:*
> 
> *JJBA: Great moments followed by hundreds of chapters of mediocrity. I cringe when people call OP overrated, and then suggest i go read JJBA...As an ability shounen, i'd take HxH 10 times out of 10.
> *
> ...



Do you think JJBA is actually overrated, or were just pissed at my post


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2011)

I couple people said Skip Beat as one of their most underrated, but i was always under the impression that it was a pretty popular Manga/Anime?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2011)

Smh, seriously One Piece overrated? lol 


Anyway

*Overrated: FMA*

*Underrated: Claymore.  *


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Apr 8, 2011)

Most Overrated: One Piece. EASILY.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated: Hunter x Hunter

Underrated: Seinen manga in general. 

Except Urasawa's works, Berserk, Vagabond, Blade of the Immortal and Gunnm/BBA here.


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated:FMA


----------



## Danchou (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated: FMA/Psyren
Underrated: Hellsing/SDK


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated: Most popular shounen (Some seinen too, do i have to mention Gantz?)

Underrated: Obscure titles


----------



## lambda (Apr 8, 2011)

FMA: Overrated.

galacticryoma.jpg


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 8, 2011)

lambda said:


> FMA: Overrated.



 **


----------



## Kunkka (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated:HxH and FMA


----------



## Gain (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated: FMA, One Piece, JoJo, SAO, Berserk


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated: One Piece
Underated: Hoshi no Samidare


----------



## Blinky (Apr 8, 2011)

Overrated: everything everyone of you like. 

That makes me the smartest.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 8, 2011)

Underrated: Every popular manga victim of "hype backslash" or whatever your reason. In fact, people can't understand why they are great piece of litterature to begin with.

Bleach come in my mind for example.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 8, 2011)

Over rated: Naruto
Under rated: Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## Gain (Apr 8, 2011)

I think many of the users choices for underrated fit more in the 'overlooked by the general manga populous' department rather than because they were given ratings below their actual worth.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Part 1 Naruto >>>>>>>> FMA 
U mad


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 8, 2011)

Nurarihyon no Mago ratings are just absurd.
The story is really good, the characters are all unique and you have one of the best artworks in jump.

The 10/11th rating they get every week is just unbeliveable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Nurarihyon no Mago ratings are just absurd.
> The story is really good, the characters are all unique and you have one of the best artworks in jump.
> 
> The 10/11th rating they get every week is just unbeliveable.


I hope the manga continue running and do not meet Psyren fate just because is not popular enough in Jump...


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 8, 2011)

most overrated: who give a shit ? 
most underrated: who give a shit ?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 8, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> I think many of the users choices for underrated fit more in the 'overlooked by the general manga populous' department rather than because they were given ratings below their actual worth.



You think people here will admit to liking something the majority think is shit ?


----------



## Gain (Apr 8, 2011)

Sure why not

Fairy Tail fans get away with it


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 8, 2011)

I think Gantz is underrated.
People keep dissing it but you know what, its always entertaining and unlike other mangas like Berserk and Hunter there are often new chapters to read ...................................................with guys pissing together


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 8, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Underrated: Every popular manga victim of "hype backslash" or whatever your reason. In fact, people can't understand why they are great piece of litterature in the beginning.
> 
> Bleach come in my mind for example.



Early Bleach is a great piece of literature?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 8, 2011)

To begin with.*

No Bleach as a whole is one example like many others.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 8, 2011)

One Piece is easily the most overrated and Case Closed is heavily underrated.


----------



## Kunkka (Apr 8, 2011)

Superstars said:


> One Piece is easily the most overrated and Case Closed is heavily underrated.





I just find it funny now that every post you made about OP is talking shit about it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 8, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Nurarihyon no Mago ratings are just absurd.
> The story is really good, the characters are all unique and you have one of the best artworks in jump.
> 
> The 10/11th rating they get every week is just unbeliveable.


Probably because the current arc is shit and the series has lost alot of it's luster since a year ago but the same thing is happening to Beelzebub. Nuraihyon no Mago is pretty much safe though since volume sales are good and the upcoming second season of the anime will surely bring back up the ratings, worst case scenario will be that it moves to Jump Square


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 8, 2011)

Gintama,Yotsuba, Dorohedoro and BotI are the most underrated that came to my mind.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 8, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Part 1 Naruto >>>>>>>> FMA
> U mad



u retarded


----------

